# EU3000is or EU3000i



## sb47 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello all!

I just found this site because I’m getting ready to buy a new generator and want some advice/comments/opinions on my choices.
Since many of you are familiar with generators of all types I thought I’d give you guys and galls a try.

A little background.
I have had several generators for 10 years or more. One was (I just sold it) Briggs & Strraton 10 horse 5550/8555 watt from Tractor Supply. This one I’ve used for 10 years and though it’s noisy, it has been a great generator and worked flawlessly. I just sold it to get cash for a newer one.
The seconded generator I have is the Honda eu3000is that is mounted on the tong of my camper and I use it about 30 times a year. I simply love the eu3000is, awesome generator. And I want another one.

My dilemma. I recently discovered the newer model eu3000i handi.
Both the eu3000is and eu3000i are rated the same but are far different in size and weight.
How can I get a good comparison of the two models? The wattage is fine for my use but what are the differences. Can someone please give me some opinions?
I do understand, one is electric start and one is not. Also one has a larger fuel tank.
Are the engines the same is my main question.

Thanks Dennis


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

The engines are not the same. The EU3000is has a 200cc motor, while the Handi has a slightly smaller 160cc motor. They make the same power, however, because the Handi revs a bit faster. It's also more noisy, and costs more because of its super light weight, about 76 lbs, vs. the 134 lbs. of the standard EU3000is.

Consider a Handi if you expect to regularly move/lift the generator, especially by yourself. The standard EU3000is has a longer run time, is more quiet, and cost a few hundred less.

FYI, they both have the same warranty, 3 years.


----------

